# Basilica of St. John/Des Moines Iowa



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is another Church from your truly.
Hope you dig it.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm diggin' it, especially #2. It's a vantage point you wouldn't normally expect to see...


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Yeah, I'm diggin' it, especially #2. It's a vantage point you wouldn't normally expect to see...



OHHHH YEAAAA


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2012)

What.!...... You never called me when you were in town?!?!?!?


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> What.!...... You never called me when you were in town?!?!?!?


What do you mean Sparky?


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> What.!...... You never called me when you were in town?!?!?!?


Oh I viewed your profile. I did not know that you were from Iowa, Sparky!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > What.!...... You never called me when you were in town?!?!?!?
> ...



Heck, I would have sprung for lunch at Spaghetti Works or some pace like that.  :er:  You were just about 10 minutes from me.


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> JRE313 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Small World!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey for free spaghetti I will come to Iowa.


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Hey for free spaghetti I will come to Iowa.


What do you think of my work, Bynx?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 3, 2012)

Great stuff JRE, but I would just desaturate it a bit.


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 4, 2012)

Is this an HDR image?  If not, how the hell did you do it?


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 4, 2012)

I love the floor in #1, did you take a shot from very low?


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 4, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Is this an HDR image?  If not, how the hell did you do it?


Yes this is HDR


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 4, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I love the floor in #1, did you take a shot from very low?


I don't think I did


----------



## Bynx (Jun 4, 2012)

Its a beautiful room and one Id love to have the chance to shoot.


----------

